# Instagram promotional posts



## Hallebardier (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello, gents.

I am looking forward to pay some Instagram fashion pages with large audience 300k - 1.7mil for some promotional posts. 

The costs vary from 50 - 500 USD per post, yet, Instagram currently is one of the least "explored" apps on the real return from actions like this.

So my question is - has anyone tried using services like this? Is there any return whatsoever? 

Thanks.


----------



## tjmpromotions (May 28, 2015)

While we haven't ever done any paid advertising through any of the big advertising accounts, we definitely post on Instagram often. All we do is post pictures of our shirts and other products on there using a few relevant hashtags, and we've built a decent following. We've gotten a number of orders directly from Instagram as well as plenty of people who mention they saw our products there. It's definitely worth maintaining as it takes a small amount of effort and no cost!


----------



## fxmaster (Jun 20, 2005)

I know of some accounts with 300K followers ans they do promote their own designs that are on teespring.
It's good to see them because you can see how many sale. Well i have not seen too many sales when looking (10-30). It's ok but to spend $300 to sale 30 would not be too good. 
It all depends on designs and audience though. It's all about targeted customers.


----------



## Firestorm09 (Jul 22, 2015)

Have done this before, brought a good amount of traffic to my own page as well as the site but not much of it converted to sales. I would say it really depends on the page and it also depends on you finding the right audience to show your product to.


----------

